# Question about my new P226



## CaECI (Aug 17, 2009)

Bought a P226 awhile back, have fired around 250 rounds through it. It works fine, I love it, but I noticed something today:

Gun is the .40 version with California 10 round magazine.

When I fully load the mag, I cannot release it with all 10 rounds in it. I have to chamber a round, then release the mag with 9 rounds. I tried this several times and the magazine release does nothing when fully depressed when 10 rounds are in there. Is this by design or something I need to checked?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It is likely because everything including the magazine springs are new. When it breaks in it'll be fine. Just hang in there and tolerate it for a while. everything when new is tighter than after it breaks in.


----------



## sigophile (Aug 3, 2009)

+1 Growler

I had a similar situation when I bought my CPO Sig P220. It came with one used mag and one new mag. The new mag was a bit of a problem until it got broken in. It didn't take long though before it was good to go. 

A trick I've tried with new AR15 mags is to take a wooden ruler and depress the follower a bunch of times to cycle the spring and speed break in. You might try that.

Just my .02

Sigo


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

sigophile;186462A trick I've tried with new AR15 mags is to take a wooden ruler and depress the follower a bunch of times to cycle the spring and speed break in.
Sigo[/QUOTE said:


> Handy little tip- should be a lot quicker than loading and unloading the mag by hand like I did


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

thelonerang3r said:


> Handy little tip- should be a lot quicker than loading and unloading the mag by hand like I did


Yea but it's not as much fun as dropping ten into the paper:mrgreen:


----------

